# requist a license for IPM Suite 6.4 build 175



## Pet.Gamal (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*Hi Dears 
i have downloaded the IPM Suite 6.4 build 175 from this thread 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=191203

and can't find the attachment and Mr. Rashid May be Busy so if any one have the license please upload it 
*


----------



## Pet.Gamal (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله يا جماعة الlicense انا لاقيتها 
اللينك اهه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zbuequi9jn6jo8c

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

